# Botanical blend



## Chrishaglerr (May 24, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I'm currently in the process of making a new botanical blend of oils that are good against eczema and I have a few questions. Previously, I used 2 tablespoons of Rose Hip Oil per 6lbs of base and it has gotten rid of my eczema, so I know that adding such oils to M&P does work and doesn't just "wash off" with no effect. My question is since i'm going to be blending different oils with the rose hip oil, how do you know exactly how much to use to the point where the oil is effective and not too little or too much?

I was going to blend 3 oils together, but not sure on how much the total amount  should equal up to. Is 2 tablespoons per 6 lbs too much, and can I reduce it and still have the same effect? Thanks!


----------



## Earthen_Step (May 24, 2015)

I have read that rose hip seed oil is effective as low as 5%. Sorry I don't have a better answer. I have not played around with it yet, it's high on my list though. You could test micro batches to find where it works for you.


----------



## Chrishaglerr (May 24, 2015)

Okay thanks for the info! So is that 5% of lets say 6lbs of base? So roughly 4.7 ounces of oil for 6 pounds of soap. Just seems like a lot of oils for melt and pour soap but I haven't fooled around with adding that much so i'll give it a shot soon and update with the effects!


----------



## Earthen_Step (May 24, 2015)

I've never made melt and pour only CP, so I couldn't tell you sorry. But yes 4.8 oz would be 5% of 6lbs. Maybe someone else can chime in if that's too much. Is it the same idea as superfatting CP soap? If so I have gone over 10% with decent results, I really like 5-8% for most soaps.

I'd like to know how it works out for you, keep us posted!


----------



## Chrishaglerr (Jun 13, 2015)

Made the batch of soap with 5% rose hip oil! Don't really see a significant difference in the effectiveness on the skin. Lathers and everything just as good, but all it seems like im doing is wasting material going the 5% route.

Still trying to figure out the minimum and maximum effective "dosage" to use in soap in order for the oil to be "effective". You would think someone would have posted something online somewhere about it! Nothing so far lol.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 13, 2015)

Be careful about adding oils to mp, most people say adding more than 3 tspns or so ppo will make it soft/oozy.  BB recommends no more than 1 tspn.  

I think the reason that you don't see "dosage" levels of additional oils in mp is that it doesn't really work that way, you basically choose the base/s you like best, and adding oils at a level that you can - ie, v. small amts - doesn't really change anything that much.  Compared to say, eg, CP/HP where you choose all the oils for their specific effect in your soap.  You might want to try CP?  I started with MP and really like it too, but CP allows much more control w/r/t ingredient mix.


----------



## Chrishaglerr (Jun 13, 2015)

I considered it! I may dabble with it in the future. I'm not too sure though why people say additional additives to M&P are a waste because they just wash off. I've done some tests over the past few years of M&P without and additives, and then added some Rose Hip Oil and Manuka Honey to the base and saw improvements on my skin (I have minor eczema). I's guessing it has to be doing something beneficial haha.

I may try out CP. Is the price cost similar? Say its $50 for 25# for my M&P base.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 13, 2015)

That's great that you saw benefits w/additives to your MP.  Whatever works is good, especially if they are for stuff that helps your skin.  It is kind of hard to cost out stuff w/CP because it varies so much depending on what you use.  The basic materials are cheaper, if you don't use exotic/expensive oils.  For example, for my basic recipe I use mostly lard, and some olive oil, coconut oil and castor.  A lb of that mix, especially b/c I use mostly lard and buy it in bulk locally - $33 for 50 lbs - is probably considerably cheaper than a good MP base, even considering other stuff that you would have to add to make basic CP, which is pretty much just lye and (for me distilled) water.    Also, it has been a while since I have bought MP bases, but I think mine (I use SFIC) cost a bit more pp than the price you are quoting in the amounts I usually buy.

But you have to add roughly twice as much FO, which is the most expensive additive for me.  I guess I would say an unscented CP bar using basic oils is probably cheaper than an unscented MP base, if that is helpful at all  Once you start adding things in the balance will shift depending on what you add.

There are also some start up costs for stuff you wouldn't have to make MP, mostly a stick blender, gloves, goggles (the cheap ones from the $ store are fine for those, though.)   You may already have molds which will work, if not you can use household stuff for makeshift CP molds, lots of people do that.  I'm assuming you already have a scale and thermometer since you make MP.  For me it is totally worth it though, it is really, really fun/addictive if you like to play around with ingredients and different processes.


----------

